

Do Not Wake the Programmer Up - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/programming/do-not-wake-the-programmer

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=don%27t%20wake%20the%20program...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=don%27t%20wake%20the%20programmer&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
skazka16
Oops! Appears it has already been translated. Sorry about that.

